# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  खट्टा-मीठा संतरा

## xman

* गर्भवती महिलाओं तथा यकृत रोग से ग्रसित महिलाओं के लिए संतरे का रस बहुत लाभकारी होता है। इसके सेवन से जहाँ प्रसव के समय होने वाली परेशानियों से मुक्ति मिलती है, वहीं प्रसव पीड़ा भी कम होती है। बच्चा स्वस्थ व हृष्ट-पुष्ट पैदा होता है।

----------


## xman

* संतरे का सेवन जहाँ जुकाम में राहत पहुँचाता है, वहीं सूखी खाँसी में भी फायदा करता है। यह कफ को पतला करके बाहर निकालता है।

----------


## xman

* संतरे के सूखे छिलकों का महीन चूर्ण गुलाब जल या कच्चे दूध में मिलाकर पीसकर आधे घंटे तक लेप लगाने से कुछ ही दिनों में चेहरा साफ, सुंदर और कांतिमान हो जाता है। कील मुँहासे-झाइयों व साँवलापन दूर होता है।

----------


## xman

* संतरे के ताजे फूल को पीसकर उसका रस सिर में लगाने से बालों की चमक बढ़ती है। बाल जल्दी बढ़ते हैं और उसका कालापन बढ़ता है।

----------


## xman

* संतरे के छिलकों से तेल निकाला जाता है। शरीर पर इस तेल की मालिश करने से मच्छर आदि नहीं काटते।

----------


## xman

* बच्चे, बूढ़े, रोगी और दुर्बल लोगों को अपनी दुर्बलता दूर करने के लिए संतरे का सेवन अवश्य करना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

* संतरे के मौसम में इसका नियमित सेवन करते रहने से मोटापा कम होता है और बिना डायटिंग किए ही आप अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

इस तरह संतरा सेहत को ही नहीं, हमारी खूबसूरती को भी संवारता है। हमेशा पके व मीठे संतरे का ही सेवन करना चाहिए। गर्मियों में संतरे की फसल अपने पूरे शबाब पर होती है।

----------

